# Is this sand ok?



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

Yesterday I bought some cat sand from target to put into my hedgehog's litter box. I was pretty sure that it was nonclumping. It didn't say nonclumping, it said something that started with a c (it was not clumping) I think it means nonclumpling. When I got home I tested it to make sure that it was nonclumping by pouring water on some of it. When I did it made a _faint_ fizzing sound. It is now the next day and it still hasn't dried, the few bits that have are hard and crumble as soon as you touch them. I would like to give the exact name for what it was called, but the bag it came in is out in the garbage can under the grass clippings. Please let me know if anyone knows what this is and if it is hedgehog safe or not.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

We are going to need the name of the sand. Please try to find the name. Go back to Target and write the name down, or try search for it on the internet.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2008)

Doesn't sound hedgie safe to me but then again I haven't seen it. All fine grained litter such as sand should be avoided because it can easily get stuck in some private places and cause problems such as infection. Stick with good ol paper towels or a thicker non clumping litter such as the recycled "Yesterdays News" brand or something similar.


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

It's not really what you would call "fine grained" it is more like small pebbles.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2008)

hedgie love said:


> It's not really what you would call "fine grained" it is more like small pebbles.


As long as it's dust free, non clumping, and the grains are not small enough to get stuck in the genital areas, its fine....O, and make sure they don't eat it.


----------



## Katie (Aug 28, 2008)

I would try Yesterday's News.


----------



## Cinca (Aug 24, 2008)

I do not recommend sand for a litter box. I've not had luck with litter boxes and they take up a lot of room in a habitat. Try putting paper towels or puppy pads in front of his wheel and tell him that is where he needs to go potty. After 7 years of breeding and trying everything the paper towels in front of the wheel has worked the best.


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

Herisson uses his litter box quite deliberately.


----------



## eicg (Sep 27, 2013)

I wouldn't use it. Whats your bedding i use fleece and in my litter box i have aspen. I still don't under stand how to litter train them though. i got my hedgehog 4 days ago yeah!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

eicg said:


> I wouldn't use it. Whats your bedding i use fleece and in my litter box i have aspen. I still don't under stand how to litter train them though. i got my hedgehog 4 days ago yeah!


FYI, this thread is 5 years old. Just a reminder to check the date of the thread before posting.


----------

